

Don’t worry, Paul Graham, Australians aren’t all stupid - ajessup
http://delimiter.com.au/2010/11/29/dont-worry-paul-graham-australians-arent-all-stupid/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Despite being a re-submisssion, this one got noticed and therefore has the
comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1952730>

